# W T F Ultimate Mil Watch?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

click here


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Soft c***.

Does he think anyone will buy it?

I do.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It has a ruberoid strap,and is used by Comandos with style









I will NOT buy it for the compass


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

The eprey store has some other interesting, quality watches, neckties for those wanting to dress up and several boys & girls watches.

Should I also mention the bike parts???


----------

